# pinnacle wax



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening chaps  
I've been thinking of buying a 'boutique' wax to add to my collection, and I've been looking at this one in particular:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/pinnacle-souveran-carnauba-paste-wax.php?manufacturers_id=42

what's peoples opinions on this - durability and ease of use wise?

kev


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have not used it but I hear that its a really nice wax which is very easy to use and looks really nice but its not the longest lasting wax.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

imo it,s up there with bos and glasur


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Durability is not great at all - but looks wise its up there with the best of them - one of my favorite waxes


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

It looks great on solid colors and darker paints but it has durability of about 3 weeks at most. If you are looking for a Pinnacle wax, I find that Pinnacle Signature Series II is better in my opinion because it lasts longer, is super easy to use, and offers basically the same looks as Souveran for less $$$.

Another wax that is equal or better than Souveran is Lusso Oro if you are looking for another option.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would like decent durability really, what other waxes at the same sort of price are worth a look?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

It's really good. One of my favourites.
Gorgeous smell, dead easy to apply and dead easy to remove. That it comes in a little bag makes it all the more special 

One thing I did notice was that it seemed to highlight any little hairline scratches upon application, but once cured and buffed ... perfect mirror finish. I swear there are some magic polymers in there that do a kind of polarising effect on the paintwork - after three layers I could swear it was a mile deep.

Here's some pictures ... in fact, I think this is possibly the best I have seen that car:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/pinnacle_souveran_wax/DSCF7769.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/pinnacle_souveran_wax/DSCF7777.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/pinnacle_souveran_wax/DSCF7779.jpg

Oh, and gorgeous beading:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/pinnacle_souveran_wax/DSCF7788.jpg

More here:
http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery/pinnacle_souveran_wax
... and yes, the tree pictures are reflections - straight on reflections angled just enough so as to get the camera out of view.

My other "posh" waxes are Dodo Juice Supernatural which I now use on that car and Swissvax Best of Show which is reserved for a select couple of marques that I look after.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> would like decent durability really, what other waxes at the same sort of price are worth a look?


Ben's Original edition :thumb:Its maybe not the easiest to use but I read and hear that its outstanding.http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=1


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm tempted by zymol and swissvax but I fancy something different from the norm really.. I'll do some research


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> would like decent durability really ...


Top it with Dodo Juice Red Mist after the first wash.

For the purest look, Dodo Juice Supernatural is about as good as it gets. Simple prep - polish to perfection, cleanse the oils off with Lime Prime Lite (which adds some depth with glazing oils) and pop the wax on. Maintain with Supernatural shampoo and their deep mitten. Top with Red Mist after a couple of months and after a further month simply cleanse off and start again.

Lovely wax :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've heard great things about the looks over on Autopia but Pinnicle products don't get much airtime here!

Everyones pretty much summed it up though, great looks, poor durabilty. May be its one for the summer?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was looking to do similar, buy something a little special and hadn't even considered that wax until now. Was thinking maybe some Zymol glasur to start personally as I've read good things regarding looks and reasonable durability. Whatever you get, I wanna see pics!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

zymol glasur


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I was looking to do similar, buy something a little special and hadn't even considered that wax until now. Was thinking maybe some Zymol glasur to start personally as I've read good things regarding looks and reasonable durability. Whatever you get, I wanna see pics!


whatever i get, the first car it touches will be my focus RS when i get one


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dennis said:


> zymol glasur


thats stunning Dennis :argie: and shocking orange peel by the looks of it :doublesho have you used it on anything apart from a German car? (what its marketed for)


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

^^^ i was thinking the same thing Kev! Lovely car though


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Just had a thought, why not treat yourself to some Valentines Road and Track? 

I just ordered some, at just under £25 quid (normally £48) it seems to be great with durability too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> Just had a thought, why not treat yourself to some Valentines Road and Track?
> 
> I just ordered some, at just under £25 quid (normally £48) it seems to be great with durability too.


fancy spending more lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol, so it's just showing off ey?! Do you get a certificate with some Zymol?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol!

I think its been mentioned above Kev, but if your after that boutique and something that will definatly please you, then its going to have to be SN. I have the wood one, its awesome stuff!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Lol, so it's just showing off ey?! Do you get a certificate with some Zymol?


well, i'll have some spare ££'s when the fiestas' sold and i fancy spoiling my next car  i think certificates come with the more expensive waxes..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

At which point are the expensive, I was sure I saw one with a certificate but can't remember which and thinking it wasn't too expensive. I just worked my backside off and got myself a renewed contract at work on better pay so was looking to treat Stuey (Yes I named my car!) to something just that little bit more special and was thinking glasur or BOS but starting to think it's a little common and too want something outside the box and different. When do you start looking for the RS?!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> At which point are the expensive, I was sure I saw one with a certificate but can't remember which and thinking it wasn't too expensive. I just worked my backside off and got myself a renewed contract at work on better pay so was looking to treat Stuey (Yes I named my car!) to something just that little bit more special and was thinking glasur or BOS but starting to think it's a little common and too want something outside the box and different. When do you start looking for the RS?!


not sure really - four figures and above :doublesho
will be RS hunting as soon as the fiesta gets sold (this side of xmas hopefully)


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> well, i'll have some spare ££'s when the fiestas' sold and i fancy spoiling my next car  i think certificates come with the more expensive waxes..


I'm sure Dom will write you one for a pot of SN if you ask him nicely! lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> I'm sure Dom will write you one for a pot of SN if you ask him nicely! lol


Lol, I can imagine how it would be too... my pot of supernatural has a number on the bottom, do they tend to number them or was it added later? It's 070708. Edit: Just realised it's a date, what is wrong with me tonight?!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think its batch numbers Maggi rather then dates.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh right, it would make sense as a date though... 7th July 2008? Still, don't care about when or what it means when it's this good!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any other suggestions guys? I'm leaning towards the pinnacle wax but other suggestions would be good (budget of £80-ish, but I might go to £100..). tbh, the SN doesn't really appeal to me enough to want to buy it - would like a break from the norm so to speak..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> any other suggestions guys? I'm leaning towards the pinnacle wax but other suggestions would be good (budget of £80-ish, but I might go to £100..). tbh, the SN doesn't really appeal to me enough to want to buy it - would like a break from the norm so to speak..


Have you considered migalore?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I've heard of them - anyone in the uk sell it?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> I've heard of them - anyone in the uk sell it?


Autobrite started stocking it last month iirc


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers, I'll have a look :thumb:

edit: looks pretty good to me:

http://www.pakshak.com/migliore-primo-blend-wax-12oz.html

anyone used the above wax before?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have souveran very nice wax bring wettest warmest look on dark colour but i like it also in light colour .
souveran very soft wax "oily" smell just ok.... easy on easy off the stamina and durability 1 month .
better to apply double coats to bring best look.
i applyed crystal mist qd over 2x coats of souveran this qd make souvern wetter and warmer .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

souveran on gold


















on bonnet only










in my eyes isaw srp+souveran bring wramer look with wet crispy shine not my favourite underneth product with souveran . i found meguiars step2 / #7 glaze work better with souveran .


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That link you posted kev looks awesome! 

I'm thinking a swissvax/zymol wax is only going to satisfy you. I know what your saying about SN, as good as it is, it's not a break from the norm!


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Some of the pictures being posted are outstanding. I've long wanted Souveran.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Try to guess what waxes are on these pictures 

I will be back to answer them later , and place my thoughts on the wax/sealent products :thumb:





































it can be worked out from one of the pictures :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

go for the pinnacle soveran so so easy to use and stunning on black!!:thumb:

this was with a Blackberry phone so not the best picture

Prep is still the most important key remember...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What's the competizione wax like?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Souveran gets very little discussion on here despite it being a very very nice looking product on dark colours, producing looks that any high end much more expensive stuff can. The only downside when compared it against say BOS is it produces looks as good, but after the first wash it does not maintain the look like BOS can wash after wash.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Rich said:


> Souveran . The only downside when compared it against say BOS is it produces looks as good, but after the first wash it does not maintain the look like BOS can wash after wash.


I agree with you %100 :thumb:

in my eyes fresh coat of souveran give better look than high-end wax such as zymol swissvax , but after couple of wash i found zymol and swissvax maintain the look and keep the car look fresh !

souveran after washes need qd or re-wax to fresh up the look again maybe beacuse the durability very poor .

i found victoria red can give me same level of wetness and depth similar souveran but more gloosier glassy look

victoria can keep look fresh wash after wash I'm surprised by the strength of this wax durability 3+ really i can put victoria in the same level with some zymol and swissvax waxes


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

i found my old souveran pics ......not serious detail 
just fresh up the paint

1- MG COLOR X

2-MG NXT WAX

3-PINNACLE SOUVERAN

4- PINNACLE CREYTAL MIST


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> would like decent durability really, what other waxes at the same sort of price are worth a look?


Victoria red :thumb:



fiestadetailer said:


> any other suggestions guys? I'm leaning towards the pinnacle wax but other suggestions would be good (budget of £80-ish, but I might go to £100..). tbh, the SN doesn't really appeal to me enough to want to buy it - would like a break from the norm so to speak..


Good Budget i would advice for samples such as dodojuice, raceglaze 55 both come with reasonable prices before invest your money in something you personally might not like the look

If I have this budget i will buy :

1- Victoria red 3o.z £17.99
2- Raceglaze55 sample £5
3- dodo supernatural sample £15 "not sure"
total :£37.99 
budget:£100 - 
balance:£62.01 
In your pocket now £62 you can buy souveran if you like or keep your money ! 
IMHO i will keep my balance and waiting for new victoria wax chaos&mayhem 3.oz .



VZSS250 said:


> Some of the pictures being posted are outstanding. I've long wanted Souveran.


I update one picture in old post . 
BTW check autogeek.net store sometimes they have special discount buy 1 souveran and get 1 free dont forget sign in autogeek vip members to receive special discount and email.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Any links of the new vics waxes??


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Any links of the new vics waxes??


http://victoriawax.com/cart.php?target=category&category_id=66

I found this picture from Bence


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've just had a read, they sound great! Kind of like a ph pro wax!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

only after one wax really, and tbh the vics and dodo waxes don't appeal to me enough to want to buy them.. thinking of the pinnacle wax for summer and the I'll use zaino for the winter months (the wax will only be for one car anyway)


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> only after one wax really, and tbh the vics and dodo waxes don't appeal to me enough to want to buy them.. thinking of the pinnacle wax for summer and the I'll use zaino for the winter months (the wax will only be for one car anyway)


try opti-seal then it gets my vote:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

123quackers said:


> try opti-seal then it gets my vote:thumb:


not after a new sealant though...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> only after one wax really, and tbh the vics and dodo waxes don't appeal to me enough to want to buy them.. thinking of the pinnacle wax for summer and the I'll use zaino for the winter months (the wax will only be for one car anyway)


Souveran will not disappointed you:thumb: if the durability not be your first issue.

what product you will use underneath souveran
this important point to achive best look.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll probably get this to go with the pinnacle wax:

http://www.pakshak.com/pinnacle-paintwork-cleansing-lotion-16oz.html


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just seent they got blackfire on there, isn't that supposed to be quite good in the kit? Saw it on a black GTR iirc probably in the showroom/stuido and it looked great. And cost effective too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Just seent they got blackfire on there, isn't that supposed to be quite good in the kit? Saw it on a black GTR iirc probably in the showroom/stuido and it looked great. And cost effective too.


another one to think about


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> another one to think about


Lol, I did see it came in a nice metal case with everything in it and looked the dogs danglies IMO and I was quite interested but decided for now I need to use a few of the waxes, sealants etc I've accumulated before I go buying more.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Pinnacle Paintwork Cleansing Lotion and souveran of course great teamwork combo
why not try pinnacle shampoo !

i tried zymol hd cleanes p21s prewax autoglym srp but they dont work well with souveran.
i found megs step2 /glaze#7 and swissvax prewax good option with souveran
i will try chemicalguys ez-creme with souveran .

I dont have any idea about him
but what about wolfgang fuzion wax any good ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mmmm.... http://www.morethanpolish.com/zymol_product_details.asp?PrRef=ZDS101T


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> mmmm.... http://www.morethanpolish.com/zymol_product_details.asp?PrRef=ZDS101T


I'd been looking through the kits too but then I would look and want more and the price would go up, and up and up! Same with the swissvax kits for me, once you start...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I'd been looking through the kits too but then I would look and want more and the price would go up, and up and up! Same with the swissvax kits for me, once you start...


oh yes - looking at a kit on swissvaxs site too - £380 :doublesho


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Grab a bottle of Pinnacle Crystal Mist if you want a nice QD to compliment it too.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> oh yes - looking at a kit on swissvaxs site too - £380 :doublesho


Lol, the masters and complete sets look tempting with BOS or maybe even shield. Was thinking christmas


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Lol, the masters and complete sets look tempting with BOS or maybe even shield. Was thinking christmas


would probably get the one with Saphir wax


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They all look tempting tbh, I keep hearing things about onyx and I am really tempted as a summer wax as durability isn't much of an issue


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> They all look tempting tbh, I keep hearing things about onyx and I am really tempted as a summer wax as durability isn't much of an issue


too many to pick from  might put another thread up with a voting poll when in have the ££'s..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol, it will end up being the most expensive wax and you'll change your mind I reckon! Just go with the first one you think of I reckon, that way you know you want it, if you're dissapointed theres always the swaps section


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Lol, it will end up being the most expensive wax and you'll change your mind I reckon! Just go with the first one you think of I reckon, that way you know you want it, if you're dissapointed theres always the swaps section


thats true..:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

This is so much easier when it's someone elses money to spend! When it's mine I'll spend at least a month looking at every review I can before going for it. When I got supernatural I made sure I knew someone else who might want it incase I didn't like it, so I knew I had somewhere it could go just in case. Then I told them not to buy it before me and if I didn't like it they could have it off me after trying it. Luckily, I love it


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm chiming in late, but Souverän is a great looking wax. It really makes the paint glow and look wet, especially on blacks and reds. I would consider it to be one of the easiest paste waxes to use. The only knock against it is its durability as mentioned earlier. In my experience, it lasts for 6 weeks with the gentlest of wash cycles. It's a late spring/summer wax for me if that gives you any additional insight (I'm from the Boston area on the other side of the pond).

If you can wait, there are usually significant sales during the holidays (Black Friday through the new year) here in the States (Autogeek.net). That's when I stocked up on Souverän in the past (BOGO sale for $100.00 USD). Can't guarantee a BOGO, but a significant sale is the holiday norm.


----------

